# Please Help me Congratulate Alesia (SmokinHusker) in Her New Role



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2012)

We have created a new role at SMF called, "Community Manager" due to our need for someone to manage our social media, the home page carousel, the "Articles" section and other content related aspects.

This is very important to our growth and, I feel, to our goal of being the biggest and best forum on the planet.

I have asked Alesia, better known around here as SmokinHusker, to help us out with this and she has readily agreed. She has been a moderator in the Roll Call forum for a while now and will be missed in that area.

When I first asked her to do this, I figured there would be a bit of a learning curve but she has jumped in and is already doing a remarkable job. I am very pleased and impressed with the work she is doing and I am certain that you will see the forum growth escalate due to her work.

I have no doubt that she will continue to be a wonderful asset to the forum as she already has been.

I want to personally thank her for making it so easy for me to turn her loose with this and for being willing to volunteer her time in this endeavor.

Thanks Alesia!!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations Alesia!!! 

You are doing Great, I am already seeing good things happening around here!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you Jeff and Dave!


----------



## bigfish98 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## jrod62 (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations Alesia


----------



## jwbtulsa (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for your efforts to allow the rest of us to enjoy the SMF community. You all do a really great job. I think I may become a premier member so I can give you folks some support.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you! It's actually been fun and I get to go through lots of threads to find features for FB and Twitter

Here's the Premier Member info http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/payment.php

and Facebook www.facebook.com/smokingmeat

Twitter http://www.twitter.com/TheSMForums


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for all that you do !!!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome selection. Dave and I have had the honor or working with you in Roll Call and you are truly a class act. We will all benefit from you taking this roll

Thanks for all you do


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks Shoneyboy and Gary...you all are making me blush! 

I am honored and privileged to be able to give back to such a great forum with such a high caliber and knowledgeable group of members!


----------



## piaconis (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats!  Looking forward to out expanded social media presence.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!

~Martin


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 5, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 5, 2012)

I neither tweet nor fb but I'm certain that Jeff could have made no better choice than Alesia for this task.  Jeff knows talent when he sees it.

Congratulations, young lady!  Thank you for all you've done and all you continue to do!


:superjob:


----------



## daveomak (Oct 6, 2012)

Congratulations Alesia... Jeff made a great choice and the Forum should grow exponentially now !!!!!  Don't cut back on smoking and posting those great recipes and Q-views we all love so much....   Dave


----------



## venture (Oct 6, 2012)

A great choice!

Congrats Alesia!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## deuce (Oct 6, 2012)

*Conga rats!!!*


----------



## badbob (Oct 6, 2012)

Congrats on the new job!!!


----------



## smokinjoe1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulation on the new workload, Not everyone wants or can do the behind the scenes work


----------



## stovebolt (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for helping to bring us this forum.

Chuck


----------



## papagrizz (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you.jpg



__ papagrizz
__ Oct 7, 2012






For all you do.....


----------



## dward51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Congratulations !!!!!

Now one of these days I have to get one of those new fangled Spacebook and Tweeter accounts


----------



## sam3 (Oct 8, 2012)

Very cool and congrats Alesia.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone! No worries on my not being able to smoke - I smoked a ham on Friday and made up some Kielbasa and cold smoked it Saturday! Also made Amish Friendship Starter Banana Bread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Funny that Dave mentioned Spacebook and Tweeter - I only had a FB account to keep up with my kids and no Twitter account at all. 

All of us are in this together believe it or not - I post links back to interesting and informative threads here on the Forum.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 8, 2012)

Congratulations Alesia!!


----------



## bruno994 (Oct 8, 2012)

Congrats, couldn't have been a better choice.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks BlueBomber and Bruno!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 8, 2012)

Sounds like fun Alesia and congrats. Let me know if you need any help with either two areas.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 8, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Sounds like fun Alesia and congrats. Let me know if you need any help with either two areas.


Thank you! Yep I'm having a blast with it especially since both are just getting off the ground. I'll definitely keep your offer in mind.


----------



## dward51 (Oct 8, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Thank you very much everyone! No worries on my not being able to smoke - I smoked a ham on Friday and made up some Kielbasa and cold smoked it Saturday! Also made Amish Friendship Starter Banana Bread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They tease me at work since I think I'm the only person who does not have Facebook or Twitter accounts. 

Then somebody walks away from their work PC leaving their account open and still logged in.  The running office joke is seeing who can do a "hit and run" status post without the owner even knowing they were tagged.  I've never been the perpetrator, but I've seen some co-workers move at near light speed to get a post in and back to their cubicle before the owner gets back from the coffee pot.  A bunch of Investigators at a Sheriff's Station can get real creative in their posts too. We are pretty sure one guy made the FBI watch list after he was tagged.

That and the propensity for an old geeser like me to say what I really think is the best two reasons I don't do "Spacebook" or "Tweeter" (as my father in law calls them).  I just read over the wife's shoulder to catch up on the friends and relatives.  Now I have been known to haunt the smoking and sport fishing forums (hey, a semi-retired guy has to have hobbies, right?). 

You know you're a SMF fan when your wife says your midlife crisis officially started when you brought home a 7' tall stainless steel insulated food warmer/proofer to convert to a mega electric smoker (with dreams of snack sticks).  Yep, it was the smoker project or the new boat....   I bought the smoker parts


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

LOL...I never had a Facebook account until a couple years ago, and I only have it cause my kids and grandkids live back East. Still no Twitter account for me though. 

Don't the co workers learn they can't leave those things active for all the others to do their hit and run posts? That's too funny though. 

Would have been nice if my ex's mid life crisis had been something like that, but it all turned out good for me!


----------

